# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Alignment problem with Einscan 2.0

## scobo

I've been using the new v2.0 update of the scanning software for the past few days without any problems but all of a sudden, it seems to have developed a problem with alignment in turntable mode.
Alignment is now way out by about 90° between each rotation. 
V1.7.7 is still working fine so it's definitely software related and probably to do with calibration. It did this the other day and calibrating fixed it but not this time.  :Confused: 

Stuff I've tried ....

Recalibrated several times
Uninstalled then reinstalled V2.0
Rebooted laptop

----------


## sk4477

I only tried it once so far and alignment failed for me as well.
Also i don't think manual alignment is working at all. I can't mark any point regardless of where or how often I Shift-LeftClick,

----------


## scobo

Strangely enough, manual alignment works fine with mine. Can't understand why the autoscan alignment is so far out ???

----------


## scobo

Ok, I seem to have fixed it ! 
I uninstalled both version and reinstalled 2.0 by itself and autoscan alignment is working again.  :Smile: 
I guess it's not a good idea to have 2 versions of the same programs installed together !

----------


## sk4477

And again, thanks. I have both of them installed at the same time as well :-)

----------


## scobo

If that doesn't work for you, send Einscan support an email. 
They replied to me very quicky last week with a fix to another issue I had.

----------


## propologist

So I am having the same problem and I uninstalled both and reinstalled 2.0 and the manual scan is still not working. Did any one get it working other than uninstalling and reinstalling 2.0?

----------


## scobo

> So I am having the same problem and I uninstalled both and reinstalled 2.0 and the manual scan is still not working. Did any one get it working other than uninstalling and reinstalling 2.0?


it seems to be an intermittent error in the calibration.
Try closing the program then start it again and recalibrate. That's how I get it to work again when it happens.

----------


## propologist

Well I have tried that and it works for auto scan. Thanks, but not for free scan.

----------


## scobo

So the auto alignment in free scan isn't working for you ?
If so, have you tried manual alignment by selecting 3 points on the scan ?
I sometimes find auto alignment doesn't work in free scan with some scans but manual alignment usually corrects it.

----------


## propologist

Hi Sorry, No manual does not work. only the upper window shows up with the scan but the scan part to be aligned does not come up in the window. I have tried reinstalling and reboot and recalibrate. Non of this seams to fix it.

----------


## scobo

Very strange, I haven't had that problem so I can't advise on it but you could try emailing Einscan support.
They were very quick to reply to another issue I had.

----------


## propologist

I have sent a support request.
Thanks

----------

